# Prozessvariablen in SIEMENS OPC-Server



## Hagen (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich setze SIMATIC NET IE SOFTNET-S7 Lean und STEP7 V5.4+SP4 ein und habe dort mit der HW-Config und Net-Pro einen OPC-Server eingerichtet, der über eine Standard Netzwerkkarte und einen CP343-1 auf eine SPS zugreift. Das läuft laut OPCSCout V10 auch soweit. Wo ran ich im Moment scheitere ist die Tatsache wie ich den Server so einrichte, das er auf bestimmte Prozessvariablen (z.B DB4.DBD0) zugreift. Ich habe die Doku soweit studiert, konnte aber keinen Hinweis finden, der mich weitergebracht hat.  So kann man in der HW-Konfig -> OPC Server -> Eigenschaften -> S7 -> Symbole verwenden etwas konfigurieren. Hat mir aber auch nichts gebracht. Brauche also dringend Hilfe!!!!

Gruss Hagen


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Hagen.

Was willst Du eigentlich ?
Willst Du das Zugang zu bestimte Addressen sperren oder erlauben ? 
Oder wills Du die SPS Addressen Symbolisch zugreifen ?

Im Server ist normalerweise definiert an welche Geräte zugreift wird.
Genau welche Addressen innerhalb ein Gerät zugreift wird, ist normalerweise definiert im Client, nicht der Server.
edit: Aber aber, im Server wird definiert welche Symbole vorhanden sind.


----------



## Hagen (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo JesperMP,



JesperMP schrieb:


> Oder wills Du die SPS Addressen Symbolisch zugreifen ?
> 
> Im Server ist normalerweise definiert an welche Geräte zugreift wird.
> Genau welche Addressen innerhalb ein Gerät zugreift wird, ist normalerweise definiert im Client, nicht der Server.
> edit: Aber aber, im Server wird definiert welche Symbole vorhanden sind.


 
Ja, zum einen möchte ich auf die Adressen symbolisch zugreifen. Zum anderen versuche ich aber auch mit dem OPC Scout V10 auf die Daten zu zugreifen. Beides will mir nicht so richtig gelingen. Zwar habe ich dort eine ID entsprechend der von Siemens vorgegebenen Syntax (Hoffe ich jedenfalls!) eingegeben, aber es kommen keine Werte zurück.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo nochmals.

Wenn das Häckschen "Alle Symbole von STEP7 Projekt" aktiviert ist, und in NetPro erneut Kompiliert und geladen ist, denn soll tatsäglich alle Symbole vorhanden sein.

Du kannst in OPC Scout die vorhandene Symbole "browsen".
Sie sind unter "\SYM" zu finden.
Z.b. SYM:[MyConnection]MyDb.MyStruct.MyVar

edit: Hatte ein ":" vergessen.


----------



## Hagen (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo JesperMP,

danke das hat mir schon etwas geholfen. Habe unter \SYM jetzt alle Symbole gefunden und habe beispielhaft zwei davon in die sogenannte "DA-Ansicht 1" hinein gezogen. Ebenso den verwendeten OPC SimaticNET Server in das entsprechende Verzeichnis in der Arbeitsmappe. Wenn ich dann aber "Beobachten Ein" drücke passiert leider nicht viel.  Weder bei Qualität noch bei Wert bekomme ich etwas angezeigt. Irgendetwas mache ich immmer noch falsch.:sad: Hast du noch einen Tipp?

Gruss Hagen


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2009)

Kannst du von PC aus den SPS pingen ?


----------



## Hagen (24 Februar 2009)

Ja, klappt einwandfrei. time < 2ms.


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2009)

Hagen schrieb:


> Habe unter \SYM jetzt alle Symbole gefunden und habe beispielhaft zwei davon in die sogenannte "DA-Ansicht 1" hinein gezogen. Ebenso den verwendeten OPC SimaticNET Server in das entsprechende Verzeichnis in der Arbeitsmappe. Wenn ich dann aber "Beobachten Ein" drücke passiert leider nicht viel.


 Ich verwende der OPC Scout v2.5, und kenne die "DA-Ansicht 1", "Arbeitsmappe" und "Beobachten ein" nicht. Dein v10 ist offenbar wesentlich verschiden von meiner v2.5.

Gibt es Diagnostic-Meldungen in StationenKonfigurator ?


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2009)

Du hast vermutlich ein voll-spezifizierte verbindung eingerichtet.
Hast Du denn auch auf den verbindung von NetPro auf der SPS geladet ? Und nicht nur auf der PC Station ?!


----------



## Hagen (24 Februar 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du hast vermutlich ein voll-spezifizierte verbindung eingerichtet.
> Hast Du denn auch auf den verbindung von NetPro auf der SPS geladet ? Und nicht nur auf der PC Station ?!


 
Ja, habe eine vollspezifizierte Verbindung projektiert und ja habe diese in die SPS und in den PC geladen.

Der OPC-Server ist im RUN hat aber zwei Diagnose-Meldungen, die ich bisher nicht so ernst genommen hatte, weil ich dachte mit dem übertragen wären sie erledigt:

1. Keine gültigen Projektierungsdaten erkannt
2. Komponenten Datenbasis ungültig.

Das scheint aber ein Gedankenfehler gewesen zu sein.

Gruss Hagen


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es aus in der Liste von Komponenten ?
Es darf nur grüne "OK"-Häkschen da sein - wie z.b.:

OPC Server (v)
IE Algemein (v)


----------



## Hagen (24 Februar 2009)

Es sind beide im Run.
Bei Status des OPC-Server erscheint aber ein graues Symbol mit kleinem roten Kreuz.


----------



## Hagen (25 Februar 2009)

*Item Alias*

Hallo Jesper,

nochmal herzlichen Dank für deine geduldige Hilfe. Habe den Server nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt funktioniert soweit alles wie erwartet. :-DHabe allerdings jetzt keine Voll-spezifikation oder Projektierung vorgenommen, sondern mit dem NCM Manager nur die PC Station konfiguriert. 

Jetzt habe ich natürlich ein neues Problem. Auf den neu konfigurierten OPC-Server greift eine ältere Anwendung als Client. Dort wird auf die Daten über sogenannten Item Alias zugegriffen. Leider ist die Sicherung des Projektes nur unvollständig. Mir ist daher nicht klar, wo ich diese Aliasse definieren kann oder in welchem Dateityp diese abgelegt werden. Vielleicht hast du noch einen Tipp dazu.

Gruss Hagen


----------



## JesperMP (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo Nochmals.



> Auf den neu konfigurierten OPC-Server greift eine ältere Anwendung als Client. Dort wird auf die Daten über sogenannten Item Alias zugegriffen. Leider ist die Sicherung des Projektes nur unvollständig. Mir ist daher nicht klar, wo ich diese Aliasse definieren kann oder in welchem Dateityp diese abgelegt werden. Vielleicht hast du noch einen Tipp dazu.


Wie sehen diese "items" aus ?

"OPC items" ist ein andere name für was Siemens ein "Verbindung" nennt.
Also, es ist der teil zwisschen die "[]" in _Protocol:[Item]variabel_

Oder vielleicht handelt es sich um Symbole. Also der _variabel_ Teil.

In ersten Fall muss Du nur in NetPro denselbe Verbindungsname angeben wie in der alte Projekt.

In zweiten Fall gibt es mehrere möglicheiten.
Einer ist die Symbole von STEP7 Projekt zu übernehmen.
Eine andere ist Symbole separat zu definieren. Zusammen mit Simatic Net geibt es ein _Symbol File Configurator_. Mit diesen Tool kannst Du ein Symbol-Liste wie in das alte Projekt generieren.
Eigentlich finde ich das der beste Lösung ist die Variablen in das STEP7 Projekt Symbolisch darzustellen so das sie sind genau gleich mit das alte Projekt. So sind das neue und das alte Projekt synkronisiert.


----------



## Hagen (25 Februar 2009)

http://www.spsforum.com/showthread.php?t=25101&highlight=Item+Alias&page=2

Im verlinkten Thema hab ich jetzt folgendes gefunden.



JesperMP schrieb:


> In dein Beispiel S7:[MyConn]MyItem, ist MyConn den Verbindung, und MyItem ein Symbol.
> Ein un-spezifizierter Verbindung ist so einfach wie vorher geschrieben.
> Aber denn hat man nur die absolute adressen, wenn keine Symbole definiert sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte wohl erst mal die Suche ausprobieren sollen, dann hätte ich mir meinen letzten Beitrag sparen können. Werde also morgen dem Hinweis mit dem Symbol File Configurator nach gehen.

Gruss Hagen


----------



## JesperMP (25 Februar 2009)

> Habe den Server nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt funktioniert soweit alles wie erwartet. :grin:Habe allerdings jetzt keine Voll-spezifikation oder Projektierung vorgenommen, sondern mit dem NCM Manager nur die PC Station konfiguriert.


Hast Du denn vorher das Projekt auf ein andere PC gemacht ? Wie hast Du das Projekt auf den PC Station geladet ? Ich habe eigentlich die wenigstens Probleme wenn ich über ein XDB Datei das Projekt ladet. Vielleicht kannst Du das ausprobieren. Wenn Du die OPC Symbole von STEP7 Projekt übernehmen willst, ist ein voll-spezifizierter Verbindung notwendig.


----------



## Hagen (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo Jesper,



JesperMP schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht handelt es sich um Symbole. Also der _variabel_ Teil.



Genau so ist es.



JesperMP schrieb:


> In ersten Fall muss Du nur in NetPro denselbe Verbindungsname angeben wie in der alte Projekt.


 
Ja, das habe ich gemacht. Funktioniert jetzt auch.



JesperMP schrieb:


> In zweiten Fall gibt es mehrere möglicheiten.
> Einer ist die Symbole von STEP7 Projekt zu übernehmen.
> Eine andere ist Symbole separat zu definieren. Zusammen mit Simatic Net geibt es ein _Symbol File Configurator_. Mit diesen Tool kannst Du ein Symbol-Liste wie in das alte Projekt generieren.
> Eigentlich finde ich das der beste Lösung ist die Variablen in das STEP7 Projekt Symbolisch darzustellen so das sie sind genau gleich mit das alte Projekt. So sind das neue und das alte Projekt synkronisiert.



Genauso werde ich es morgen ausprobieren. Nochmal besten Dank.

Gruss Hagen


----------

